# Red Hat 9.0 SRPMS ?



## Andreas Späth (15. März 2004)

Hallo

Da ich meinen Server gerade neu installiere, wollte ich gleich mal die zumindest für mich neue Red Hat 9.0 ausprobieren (hatte bisher nur die 8.0) 

Jetzt liegen auf dem FTP, 2 versionen zum Download
Einmal
shrike-i386-disc*.iso
und dann noch
shrike-SRPMS-disc*.iso

Wobei die isos von SRPMS kleiner sind.

Nur frage ich mich jetzt wo ist da der Unterschied ?
Ich hoffe das kann mir jemand erklären, so das sogar ich das verstehe  

Greetinx Andy


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. März 2004)

SRPMS sind sogenannte Source-RPM's.
Diese musst du selbst kompilieren und somit wieder RPM's zu machen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. März 2004)

Ach so ist das also.
Da ich von Natur aus Faul bin nehm ich dann doch die normale Version 

Danke für hilfe

Greetinx Andy


----------

